# Question on fair price cohiba magicos 5 box of 10



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

A buddy bought a couple boxes and asked me if I was interested in the boxes to purchase. What is a fair price for a box of 10 with the assumption they are not fake.

I did some research online and the prices are all over the map.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Official HSA price is CUC170 (same in USD). They appear to be readily available at that price or even a little below it (approx -$10 discounted).

Ultimately they are worth what you're willing to pay. However, also note that caution is advisable with buying on the secondary market (even from a friend). If you cannot verify his source, or if he says bought them from anywhere besides an LCDH or other authorized vendor, personally I would be wary of fakes (Mexico and other tourist destinations are a huge red flag).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

To be honest for $17 a stick i can think of much better cigars to smoke. That being said, Jack hit the nail on the head. Whatever you decide enjoy!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

What cigar would you recommend from cohiba? My buddy is going back to cuba shortly and he is taking orders!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

IMO, the better value bet is having him bring you back some rum.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zoey said:


> What cigar would you recommend from cohiba? My buddy is going back to cuba shortly and he is taking orders!


I wouldn't trust most people to bring back legit cigars from Cuba. Counterfeits abound. Verify his source first.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> I wouldn't trust most people to bring back legit cigars from Cuba. Counterfeits abound. Verify his source first.


The source is sound can we move beyond that and get some reccos for cohiba?

I get the warnings but once is enough...bring on the reccos!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

zoey said:


> ...some reccos for cohiba?


CoRo is probably as good a good place as any to start. Taste great; less filling (less filling left in your wallet, that is). Impressive to most, if that's part of the equation. But, Cohibas are easily found outside of Cuba.  And no great price advantage buying them there either AFAIK.

So, it seems to me the hot ticket would be cigars that are difficult to get outside of Cuba. For me that means custom rolls from the various LDCH's there or farm rolls.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Official HSA price is CUC170 (same in USD). They appear to be readily available at that price or even a little below it (approx -$10 discounted).


Just curious, where can I find the official HSA price list?


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I hate to beat a dead horse but if you are knowledgeable enough to be certain his source is good, you should know the lineup of Cohiba. 

Don't be in such a rush to shoot down people's advice. They are only trying to help.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zoey said:


> ..bring on the reccos!


Well... what do you like? Hard to make a recommendation without knowing what you're looking for. Some like Siglos, some prefer the Linea Classica. Give us some idea of what you want in a cigar.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Cohiba Esplendido, Robusto, Lancero in that order.

But you're missing out on a real opportunity. Custom rolls. Alex and Reynaldo have some great stuff right now. Better than anything else coming off the island right now, imho.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

talisker10 said:


> Just curious, where can I find the official HSA price list?


Here's a link to a recent LCDH price list that @TonyBrooklyn posted on another thread a couple of weeks ago:

YUL Cigars: The new cigar price list for Cuba


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Navistar said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse but if you are knowledgeable enough to be certain his source is good, you should know the lineup of Cohiba.
> 
> Don't be in such a rush to shoot down people's advice. They are only trying to help.


Thanks for the non-sequitur. Not in a rush to shoot down advice. Looking for stick recommendations not advice on where to find a source. I have the source just looking for stick recommendations. I get they are trying to help but not on the right part....


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

zoey said:


> Thanks for the non-sequitur. Not in a rush to shoot down advice. Looking for stick recommendations not advice on where to find a source. I have the source just looking for stick recommendations. I get they are trying to help but not on the right part....


It's because we've seen it dozens of times before. Too many people have ended up with fakes because they relied on a friend who didn't know the difference or how/where to avoid being scammed. And Cohibas are the most counterfeited brand of all. But, that's up to you.

I will say that the tone of your responses is likely to make people who would otherwise be able to give you sound advice just not give a damn. And that's compounded by hunting Cohibas without enough familiarity to know which you want, yet closed to any other suggestions, which is a not-uncommon indication of chasing them for what many of us would consider the wrong reasons.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's the thing. You started this thread asking for a "fair price". In Cuba the government fixes the prices. There's no difference between stores.

If you find a discount, it means it's fake. Generally speaking, if your friend buys from anywhere other than one of the LCdHs, he's buying fakes.

As for the best Cohiba, I gave you my thoughts, but they are just my opinions, others have different tastes and would probably recommend something from the Siglo line.

I think Cohibas are great, btw. But they really require some aging to shine, generally 5+ years. Otherwise they have a very grassy flavor. Think fresh mowed hay.

Honestly, because you asked about the Magicos, I figured that you must be rather new. The Maduro line is rather strange, and not representative of the marca.

So I share the concern of others here that because you didn't just say that "my buddy is going to Havana and stopping by the Hotel Nacional or Club Habana", or another LCdH, we get worried.

Of course the only real steals on the Island are the custom rolls or the farmies, but I don't think you care much about my opinion on these.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Well good luck. I doubt Cohiba has anything that is "bad" in their lineup. It's more about what size you want. 

As a newb I bought bigger cigars, and now I'm moving down to smaller gauges 46 and under. They told me it would happen. They were right. But who are "they"? 🤔


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> Well... what do you like? Hard to make a recommendation without knowing what you're looking for. Some like Siglos, some prefer the Linea Classica. Give us some idea of what you want in a cigar.


Still relatively new to the land of CCs but I am fond of SLR of various sizes. I currently enjoy robusto size due to time to smoke is a little on the shorter side but I do not have a no go zone hence why the request was wide open.

Turns out the Cohiba Magico box of 10 was a gift for my bday he asked for no money! A nice gift by any measure in my book...


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Navistar said:


> Well good luck. I doubt Cohiba has anything that is "bad" in their lineup. It's more about what size you want.
> 
> As a newb I bought bigger cigars, and now I'm moving down to smaller gauges 46 and under. They told me it would happen. They were right. But who are "they"? &#129300;


Not a newb to cigars by any measure current collection is a little under 500 cigars mostly NC. However, I started down the cigar path several years ago and joined this website a wee bit ago.....


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> It's because we've seen it dozens of times before. Too many people have ended up with fakes because they relied on a friend who didn't know the difference or how/where to avoid being scammed. And Cohibas are the most counterfeited brand of all. But, that's up to you.
> 
> I will say that the tone of your responses is likely to make people who would otherwise be able to give you sound advice just not give a damn. And that's compounded by hunting Cohibas without enough familiarity to know which you want, yet closed to any other suggestions, which is a not-uncommon indication of chasing them for what many of us would consider the wrong reasons.


I know "we've" seen it before dozens of times. I am not new to the site nor cigars. I have read countless stories about the person who got a fake who thought they found a magical dealer for a magical price.

Yes, I know Cohiba is the most faked of all.

I will say in general people are not very good at reading tone. Not expecting everyone to contribute to the conversation that is fine and expected. If they don't give a damn then maybe it is best they stay out of thread....I was asking for general help nothing more or less. Not closed to any suggestions on topic stuff off topic which is not contributing, yes cllosed


----------

